# Loughborough to London ride - 3rd July



## Flying Dodo (21 May 2010)

Seeing as the CTC AGM this month dragged on for so long, the original plan afterwards to ride all the way back to London had to be abandoned.

However, as the route is such a nice one, I'm thinking of having another go at this. The provisional route is shown here. It may get tweaked a bit at the London end.

In total it's 122 miles (196 km), but if anyone wants to make it a DIY 200 audax, I'm quite happy to add on a bit extra.






It goes through some spectacular countryside, and although there are some minor hills to climb, there's some gorgeous descents. Most of the route outside of London is on B or even more minor roads, and I've already done almost all of the route once if not twice or more in places. I did happen to notice several nice pubs to stop at, for thirst quenching/eating purposes.... 

The start point will be Loughborough station at 10.15, and conveniently, trains from London St Pancras can be obtained for £15 standard class or (currently) the same price for First class, which take about 1hr 20 mins. For bail out points if required, the route is fairly close to 2 separate mainline rail routes. I'd reckon on getting back to St Pancras around 8 pm. 

I'm suggesting doing this on Saturday 3rd July, but can move it, although for most of the rest of July and August, they've got a lot of work on the trians between Leicester & Loughborough, so finding an alternative date might be tricky. It'll be good training for Dunwich - although it'll be in daylight.


Anyone else interested?


----------



## Aperitif (21 May 2010)

Body willing, I'll come out to play Adam.
Luffbra is the poxiest place that I have had the pleasure of visiting several times in the recent past unfortunately - it will be satisfying to cycle away from it. Even the sky leaks in Luff.


----------



## StuAff (21 May 2010)

As I've already posted on the other place, I fancy this. Bit of an early start needed (5.30am train to make the start in time) but I think it would be worth it, one heck of a day out!


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2010)

sounds like a jolly good idea... What time train from St P Adam?


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 May 2010)

There are 2 convenient East Midlands trains you can get from St Pancras. A fast one leaving at 08.25, arriving 09.44, and a slightly slower one leaving 08.30, arriving 10.04.

Officially, the trains have 2 bookable bike spaces in a small compartment usually at the rear of the train. However you can fit at least 5 bikes in there (as seen the other week). So if you want to reserve a bike space, do it early. Please note the East Midlands web site won't let you do this on-line, so buy your tickets via another provider such as Southern or National Express East Anglia, which does let you reserve a bike space on-line, once you've reserved a seat. As mentioned above, currently First Class tickets can be had for the same price as Cattle Fare.

A slight complication I ought to mention is that Loughborough has a short platform, and if the bikes are at the rear, you have to manoeuvre them up the aisle into the next carriage, as the doors on the last carriage remain locked. 

They do give an announcement stating this as you arrive at Loughborough, to remind you, but it's probably best to make your way leisurely back to the bike compartment once the train pulls out of the previous stop at Leicester, as then it's 9 minutes to Loughborough.


----------



## Aperitif (22 May 2010)

Southern Railways 
1st Class 
Space for bike, wrapped in angora blanket 
Shoes polished en route and the fluffy bits picked from one's velcro 
Ahhh! 

Time for the newspapers and a spot of coffee...


08:25


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 May 2010)

Yes, another perk if you go First Class, is that you can get a free tea or coffee from the buffet car.


----------



## iLB (22 May 2010)

very possibly...


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2010)

Adam, I have bought a ticket on the Southern site. Were do I book a bike reservation? Can't see how.


----------



## marinyork (22 May 2010)

I'm interested, I was thinking of riding the whole way down to London this summer, just getting fed up with solo rides so Loughborough to London with a group sounds good.


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 May 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Adam, I have bought a ticket on the Southern site. Were do I book a bike reservation? Can't see how.



At the point when you've selected the fare and time, and then clicked on the buy now button, the new screen which came up had the journey details in the top half, and then there was a section about Seating Preferences, and at the end of that there was a little arrow and bicycle space. If you'd clicked on that, then it expands to let you select a bike space.








However, as you've already bought your ticket, you can ring East Midlands trains to reserve a space (assuming they haven't gone) on 08457 125 678 - select option 5 followed by option 3.


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2010)

Just spent over an hour on various phonlines with none having a clue how to give me a bike reservation. In the end they say I can just turn up and go as it's outside peak.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Just spent over an hour on various phonlines with none having a clue how to give me a bike reservation. In the end they say I can just turn up and go as it's outside peak.



I had the same today for the Cleethorpes ride - friggin' annoying isn't it?


----------



## StuAff (22 May 2010)

Just got my ticket (in typical fashion, it's cheapest for me to get a single from London to Loughborough & return from Pompey to London). Went for the 1st advance fare. For some reason, all the cycle spaces had gone already  There might just be room....


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2010)

Will your Viner be back in action for the ride Stu?


----------



## StuAff (22 May 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Will your Viner be back in action for the ride Stu?



I doubt it. Don't think it's on its way to Italy yet....it missed one truck back to the factory as there was a possibility of getting a repair done over here, that fell through, Viner rep was supposed to be visiting & would have carried the frame back in hand luggage, he had to cancel....Mike at Velocity was going to find out about the next shipment last week. Hopefully, sorted out before the factory goes on holiday for August. If not, Plan B is already sorted


----------



## Aperitif (22 May 2010)

Is it worth having a chat with richp Stu - regarding the repair of your frame..?


----------



## StuAff (22 May 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Is it worth having a chat with richp Stu - regarding the repair of your frame..?



The problem is I contacted one CF repair guy I'd heard good things about. He said he'd sorted problems like that before, then never got back to me. A friend of a friend from bikeradar might have been able to do something, but reckoned given the time constraints it would be better getting it to the factory ASAP. Every other option I've investigated has slowed things down, unfortunately....Done a quick search, found Rich's thread on his frame repair, wish I'd known about that firm sooner. But, fingers crossed, the Tuscan ladies and gentlemen will get it sorted out for September. And Plan B arrives Monday (reserve frame for L2P...OK, n+1 if I can help it  )


----------



## stevevw (23 May 2010)

I could be up for this with may be a few others from this neck of the woods.

May I suggest that after the torment of Gravel Hill just after Lilly you divert to Whitwell for tea and cakes at Emily's.  The North Herts posse would probably leave the ride there for a quick sprint east and home.


----------



## Aperitif (23 May 2010)

stevevw said:


> I could be up for this with may be a few others from this neck of the woods.
> 
> May I suggest that after the torment of Gravel Hill just after Lilly you divert to Whitwell for tea and cakes at Emily's.  The North Herts posse would probably leave the ride there for a quick sprint east and home.



'Up yours steve ' Adam's ride to St P. 

Only joking. Met one of your disciples today - intent on crashing into anything.


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 May 2010)

stevevw said:


> I could be up for this with may be a few others from this neck of the woods.
> 
> May I suggest that after the torment of Gravel Hill just after Lilly you divert to Whitwell for tea and cakes at Emily's.  The North Herts posse would probably leave the ride there for a quick sprint east and home.



Ah yes - the hidden treasure that is Emily's. As they shut at 4pm, we'd be there too late, so you'll have to make do with refuelling at Tesco's in Flitwick, and South Mimms Services!


----------



## ianrauk (23 May 2010)

how about a roll call chaps


----------



## Aperitif (24 May 2010)

Egg & Cress
Cheese & Tomato
Tuna & Sweetcorn
BLT
Cream cheese & Cucumber...
...all washed up down with Aperitif


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 May 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Egg & Cress
> Cheese & Tomato
> Tuna & Sweetcorn
> BLT
> Cream cheese & Cucumber...



That's my breakfast sorted. What about lunch?


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 May 2010)

ianrauk said:


> how about a roll call chaps



So far, looks like

Me
User10571
ianrauk
Aperitif
Chris (as part of a Northampton-Loughborough-Northampton audax)
StuAff
Pippa (possibly)
adamski (possibly, as part of a Nottingham-London-Nottingham audax)
iLB (possibly)
stevevw (possibly) + others


----------



## redflightuk (8 Jun 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> So far, looks like
> 
> Me
> User10571
> ...


+me. Just bought my ticket.


----------



## redjedi (8 Jun 2010)

I'm tempted by this ride.

What's the pace going to be like? FNR type pace I hope (although I could manage a little bit faster )


----------



## StuAff (8 Jun 2010)

redjedi said:


> I'm tempted by this ride.
> 
> What's the pace going to be like? FNR type pace I hope (although I could manage a little bit faster )



Adam reckoned in his opening post ten hours or so- start 10.15, he thought about 8pm to St Pancras. 122 miles, so total (not rolling) average speed 12mph or so. A bit quicker than FNR pace, but should be flattish- see here - & with a smaller group we shouldn't have too much- if any- time hanging around to regroup.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jun 2010)

Adam rolls at 15 of your Earth miles per hour...


----------



## topcat1 (8 Jun 2010)

Add me to the list 
i'm on the early train


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jun 2010)

1st class?


----------



## topcat1 (8 Jun 2010)

oh yes


----------



## redjedi (8 Jun 2010)

The train probably doesn't have first class that's why they're the same price.
You just don't have to sit by the toilet holding onto your bike


----------



## topcat1 (8 Jun 2010)

next to you 
i'm on the 7.30 train so i'll have the carraige all to meself


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Jun 2010)

I think I'm on the 7.30 train as well (but getting on at Luton), but I'll have to rummage through the massive pile of tickets, cycle reservations and receipts I've got for the next few months worth of train tickets, to double check. 5 bits of paper for 1 journey.....

Anyway, they definitely do have 1st Class, and it's very nice too. You also get a free tea or coffee from the buffet car.


----------



## StuAff (8 Jun 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> I think I'm on the 7.30 train as well (but getting on at Luton), but I'll have to rummage through the massive pile of tickets, cycle reservations and receipts I've got for the next few months worth of train tickets, to double check. 5 bits of paper for 1 journey.....
> 
> Anyway, they definitely do have 1st Class, and it's very nice too. You also get a free tea or coffee from the buffet car.



The number of tickets/reservation cards they send is ridiculous....!
I'm booked on the 8.25, same as 'teef.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2010)

and me



StuAff said:


> The number of tickets/reservation cards they send is ridiculous....!
> *I'm booked on the 8.25, same as 'teef*.


----------



## StuAff (8 Jun 2010)

ianrauk said:


> and me



Splendid!


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jun 2010)

Ah OK - I thought we were on the 07:30 - I'll check that. Like Adam, I have plenty of orangey ticketry.
I do like these escapades from afar, back to the smoke.
Where next. Hadrians Wall?
Nice long day in the saddle.


----------



## redjedi (8 Jun 2010)

Shall I check for you Martin? 



Aperitif said:


> Southern Railways
> 1st Class
> Space for bike, wrapped in angora blanket
> Shoes polished en route and the fluffy bits picked from one's velcro
> ...



Just trying to decide which train to get now. I might push for the 7.30, more chance of getting my bike on without a reservation. 
or the 8.25 means an extra hour in bed 
Is there a cafe at Loughborough station?


----------



## StuAff (8 Jun 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Ah OK - I thought we were on the 07:30 - I'll check that. Like Adam, I have plenty of orangey ticketry.
> I do like these escapades from afar, back to the smoke.
> Where next. Hadrians Wall?
> Nice long day in the saddle.



You posted 8.25 back on p1....


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jun 2010)

StuAff said:


> You posted 8.25 back on p1....



That's why Stu - ages ago! I have forgotten by now...


----------



## redjedi (9 Jun 2010)

I'm going to have to put my confirmation on hold for now. I've just realised that depending on how well Ingerland do at the world cup they could be playing in the QTR finals on either the Friday or Saturday.

If they top the group then it's Friday evening, as long as they get through the first knock out stage. I'll have to take it easy in the pub, but I will be able to make it. 

Second in the group and they play on Saturday (if they can beat Germany) and then I'm a no go 

I'll know for sure the weekend before (or a bit sooner)


----------



## stevevw (11 Jun 2010)

Looks like the North Herts contingent will be five strong now. Just about to order the tickets for the 7:30 train. Is it likely we will not be allowed on the train if some of us can not get a bike space booked?

Stevevw
simgsxr
Cayopro
Chris
Kevin


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Jun 2010)

Generally, when you get on, there's unlikely to be a guard sitting in the compartment, so it's very unlikely to be a problem. I've not had an issue when we've used up more than the 2 official spaces before. I've also had my bike in the carriageway on many occasions, and not had any complaints from the guard.

Of course, from a personal point of view, 5 bikes already there does make it more difficult for me to get my bike on at Luton!! Just make sure you stack them neatly, in an alternate fashion inside, then there should be enough space. Don't forget the comments I've put back on page 1 re the platform length at Loughborough.

Anyway, as I've got a 1st Class ticket (seeing as they were the same price) plus a bike reservation already, hopefully this will give me some leverage when I get on!


----------



## stevevw (11 Jun 2010)

Adam
I tried to get 1st class also but as the fare from Hertford was £600 I decided the £90 for Cattle class was a better choice. I have down loaded the cycle reservation form from the East Midland site and the form is for Mon-Fri only? I also noticed you can have 3 pieces of hand luggage so we could just take the wheels off and take the bikes on as hand luggage.


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Jun 2010)

Interesting - they used to say on their web site that you had to ring a number to reserve a bike space. As that new form is only for weekdays, it shouldn't be a problem (hopefully).


----------



## Cayopro (11 Jun 2010)

Lets hop not A ??? :-)


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (13 Jun 2010)

Could I join this ride and go as far as Market Harborough? I'm a bit new to road cycling so I don't think I could go much further. I'm also looking to meet other cyclists as I don't have much of a clue about road cycling, someone suggested coming on this ride. Could anyone let me know what they think? :-D


----------



## StuAff (13 Jun 2010)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Could I join this ride and go as far as Market Harborough? I'm a bit new to road cycling so I don't think I could go much further. I'm also looking to meet other cyclists as I don't have much of a clue about road cycling, someone suggested coming on this ride. Could anyone let me know what they think? :-D



I'm sure you'd be welcome. Market Harborough's under 30 miles, but it wasn't that long ago when that kind of mileage was big to me.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (13 Jun 2010)

StuAff said:


> I'm sure you'd be welcome. Market Harborough's under 30 miles, but it wasn't that long ago when that kind of mileage was big to me.



I live in Kirby Muxloe, so if I cycled to Loughborough and then home from Market Harborough it'd be about 60 miles in total. I'm wondering if that's a bit far. On another thread https://www.cyclechat.net/ They thought I could probably do 50 miles in a day. I don't know if I'd be over-stretching it.


----------



## marinyork (13 Jun 2010)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> I live in Kirby Muxloe, so if I cycled to Loughborough and then home from Market Harborough it'd be about 60 miles in total. I'm wondering if that's a bit far. On another thread https://www.cyclechat.net/ They thought I could probably do 50 miles in a day. I don't know if I'd be over-stretching it.



It's much mentally easier doing it with company. I did my first 100 miler with cycle chatters. You'll make it round as you have a destination and company. If you were on your own the biggest problem is actually getting out of the door.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (13 Jun 2010)

Ok, I'm going to try and do it. :-S Just look after me peeps. :-) I do have three weeks to prepare.......


----------



## Cayopro (13 Jun 2010)

Always good to meet new people........ Come along mate, Im sure you will love it !!!


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (13 Jun 2010)

Cayopro said:


> Always good to meet new people........ Come along mate, Im sure you will love it !!!


I will, it'll probably kill me, the tiny bit I'm going to do. How you guys can do 200km in a day though is pretty scary.


----------



## StuAff (13 Jun 2010)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> I will, it'll probably kill me, the tiny bit I'm going to do. How you guys can do 200km in a day though is pretty scary.



It'll be my first 200km. But I've done one imperial ton so far, another to come next week, numerous 60+ milers- with the right pacing and the right fuelling it should be fairly straightforward.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (13 Jun 2010)

StuAff said:


> It'll be my first 200km. But I've done one imperial ton so far, another to come next week, numerous 60+ milers- with the right pacing and the right fuelling it should be fairly straightforward.



The most I've done was 20 miles, on a crap bike mind. Or 40 miles in the gym. Although I do the 5 miles to work in under 20 mins every day. 60 miles is going to hurt.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2010)

Look forward to meeting you Rabbit


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (13 Jun 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Look forward to meeting you Rabbit



I'm not actually very interesting.


----------



## Flying Dodo (13 Jun 2010)

StuAff said:


> It'll be my first 200km. But I've done one imperial ton so far, another to come next week, numerous 60+ milers- with the right pacing and the right fuelling it should be fairly straightforward.




Good point Stu - I'd better start sorting out pub stops.


Anyway, Rabbit, you'll be fine. On that stretch to Market Harborough, on most of the uphills, there's a good downhill before hand, so you can build your speed up, and so you don't have to struggle too much going back up.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (13 Jun 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Anyway, Rabbit, you'll be fine. On that stretch to Market Harborough, on most of the uphills, there's a good downhill before hand, so you can build your speed up, and so you don't have to struggle too much going back up.



That is good news, I'm not too good with hills, except very short ones.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Jun 2010)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> The most I've done was 20 miles, on a crap bike mind. Or 40 miles in the gym. Although I do the 5 miles to work in under 20 mins every day. 60 miles is going to hurt.



Have you booked your ticket back from *London* rabbit?  Don't worry - we don't leave you...at least, not before stripping all the good stuff off your bike and taking your fud.


Only joking - don't worry about me. Welcome.


----------



## marinyork (13 Jun 2010)

Clearly nothing worth taking on my bike then


----------



## Origamist (14 Jun 2010)

I'll be around for this. See you at Loughborough.


----------



## clivedb (14 Jun 2010)

Marilyn and I were thinking of joining this ride for what would be roughly the second half - ie from Milton Keynes to London (then get the train back to MK). We would probably meet you at North Crawley - east of Newport Pagnell. Two questions though. How feasible would it be to rendezvous? How fast will you be going?


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Jun 2010)

It would be good if you're both able to come along for part of this. I'm aiming for a moving average of 14-15 mph, so a bit faster than a FNRttC.

However, as I'm allowing for a pub stop earlier on for lunch, I don't think we'd get to North Crawley until 4.30 - 5 pm-ish, and I'm not expecting to get back to St Pancras until after 9 pm. However, there's still loads of trains back from Euston to MK at that time.

I think you've got my number, so we can liaise regarding a rendezvous.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (14 Jun 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Have you booked your ticket back from *London* rabbit?  Don't worry - we don't leave you...at least, not before stripping all the good stuff off your bike and taking your fud.
> 
> 
> Only joking - don't worry about me. Welcome.



:-S I'm feeling nervous enough as it is. :-S


----------



## iLB (14 Jun 2010)

sorry but i'm out, moving into my house for 2nd year over that weekend...


----------



## StuAff (14 Jun 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> It would be good if you're both able to come along for part of this. I'm aiming for a moving average of 14-15 mph, so a bit faster than a FNRttC.
> 
> However, as I'm allowing for a pub stop earlier on for lunch, I don't think we'd get to North Crawley until 4.30 - 5 pm-ish, and I'm not expecting to get back to St Pancras until after 9 pm. However, there's still loads of trains back from Euston to MK at that time.
> 
> I think you've got my number, so we can liaise regarding a rendezvous.




+1. It'd be nice to see you both. 
Thought 8pm might have been a bit ambitious, but not a problem- plenty of time to get to Waterloo. Hopefully before the last train at 2345


----------



## clivedb (15 Jun 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> It would be good if you're both able to come along for part of this. I'm aiming for a moving average of 14-15 mph, so a bit faster than a FNRttC.



Ok, thanks, Adam, but I think you might be a bit quick esp as you'll probably be wanting to push on by teatime.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jun 2010)

Why not ride 'upwards' and then ride 'downwards' to the place you were originally going to meet Clive - then branch off back to the dellzeqq nemesis...leave the rabble to hoof it to Londinium!
You both need to be in the team!


----------



## stevevw (16 Jun 2010)

Adam I hope this is not the route? 
http://blip.tv/file/320051

Was that Lee?


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Jun 2010)

Good grief, that was A-road hell!

We'll have back road heaven instead.


----------



## simgsxr (26 Jun 2010)

Just checked the weather for next Saturday on Metcheck for Loughborough, 28 degrees and 170mph winds with gusts of 204mph from the south.
What is the deal with long range forecasts on Metcheck?


----------



## Cayopro (26 Jun 2010)

Sounds like the ride will be a piece of piss !!


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jun 2010)

Cayopro said:


> Sounds like the ride will be a piece of piss !!



They all are if one is in good company!


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Jun 2010)

Sadly, neither of my cats have any meteorological abilities, but it looks like it will be warm, around 20°, with a light wind, but there could be some showers by the afternoon. A week is a long time in the weather world, so hopefully it will improve.

Anyway, the lunchtime pub stop is all sorted, at the Swan Inn, Braybrooke, and I've told them to expect at least 15 hungry (and thirsty) cyclists. Later on, we'll probably stop at the large Tesco's in Flitwick to grab some more food.

For anyone concerned about the distance, there are plenty of bail out points to get convenient trains back to London. Often we go next to a track, whilst the furthest away from a station is 12 miles. Network railcards are valid from Bedford/Northampton onwards.


----------



## redflightuk (27 Jun 2010)

Looks good Adam. Everything crossed for the weather.


----------



## StuAff (27 Jun 2010)

+1 to that. Nice work Adam!


----------



## topcat1 (28 Jun 2010)

anyone else on the 7.30 train?

crikey it's looking really warm for sat


----------



## stevevw (28 Jun 2010)

Yep. Me and four others from round my way.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2010)

Nigel I guess, & 2 of the chaps we met on your Herts ride?



stevevw said:


> Yep. Me and four others from round my way.


----------



## Cayopro (28 Jun 2010)

Ian, yes mate I am in, Chris is another guy, you met him on the fnrttc......On the other Focus, I think the other guys are from Steve's work !! Be good to catch up again !!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2010)

Nice one Nige.


----------



## stevevw (30 Jun 2010)

redjedi said:


> I'm going to have to put my confirmation on hold for now. I've just realised that depending on how well Ingerland do at the world cup they could be playing in the QTR finals on either the Friday or Saturday.






See you Saturday Luke.


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Jun 2010)

You're much more diplomatic than I was going to be, Steve!!


----------



## redjedi (30 Jun 2010)

I guess I have no excuse (yet ) 

I think I'll be aiming for the 7.30 train


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Jun 2010)

You might be better off aiming for the 08.25, as there's 6 of us already on the 07.30!

Overall, it looks like the participants will be:-

Me, User10571, Pippa, Martin, Stu, Chris (to Northampton), Rabbit (to Market Harborough), Ian, John, Dave, Steve, simgsxr, Cayopro, Chris, Kevin, Matt, redjedi.

Plus, joining us on the route near Wellingborough will be the lovely Kats. Some of you may not know Kats. She's a quiet, shy retiring young lady who doesn't say much, so make sure you make the effort to get her to chat to you.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jun 2010)

Where's Jane?


----------



## StuAff (30 Jun 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> You might be better off aiming for the 08.25, as there's 6 of us already on the 07.30!
> 
> Overall, it looks like the participants will be:-
> 
> ...



+1 to Adam's suggestion of going for the 8.25. Myself, Ian & 'teef on that one, don't know about anyone else. So should be plenty of room.

Kats too? Splendid!


----------



## topcat1 (1 Jul 2010)

Adam, do i need to bring a lock for the train?


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jul 2010)

No Dave - they have guards...no one is going to nick a train are they?


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Jul 2010)

One of those tricky questions, Dave. If you're going to sit in the seats right next to the compartment I wouldn't bother, and at that time of the morning, it shouldn't be a problem to sit there. 

However if you're sitting in your reserved seat, for your own peace of mind, I'd lock your bike onto the bike of whoever else you're travelling with.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jul 2010)

Oh...you mean your bike - silly me (now there's an understatement!)


----------



## clivedb (1 Jul 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> You might be better off aiming for the 08.25, as there's 6 of us already on the 07.30!
> 
> Overall, it looks like the participants will be:-
> 
> ...



And me now, please. I'll join you at North Crawley, just south-east of Newport Pagnell, and try to get to London with you. I'll work with an eta of about 16.30 but we can liaise during the day.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jul 2010)

clivedb said:


> And me now, please. I'll join you at North Crawley, just south-east of Newport Pagnell, and try to get to London with you. I'll work with an eta of about 16.30 but we can liaise during the day.



Excellent Clive! Why do I think Crawley is in Sussex? Creepy.


----------



## Flying Dodo (2 Jul 2010)

clivedb said:


> And me now, please. I'll join you at North Crawley, just south-east of Newport Pagnell, and try to get to London with you. I'll work with an eta of about 16.30 but we can liaise during the day.



Excellent! That's the likely time we'll be passing through.

Weather-wise, it now looks hot, sunny to start with, and then clouding over a bit, but no rain. For those with longer return journey's, don't forget to have some lights.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jul 2010)

Jane is definitely joining us tomorrow.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Jane is definitely joining us tomorrow.



...as part of 'Team Team'. Good. 
I never thought I would get excited about Loughborough...
...I'm not. 
But the day, well! I will wear spats in 1st class I think. I have sent Jeeves for some bon bons.


----------



## StuAff (2 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> ...as part of 'Team Team'. Good.
> I never thought I would get excited about Loughborough...
> ...I'm not.
> But the day, well! I will wear spats in 1st class I think. I have sent Jeeves for some bon bons.



Oh I say, how splendid!


----------



## Flying Dodo (2 Jul 2010)

Just a little reminder of the comment I made back on the first page about the short platform at Loughborough. 

Normally the trains are 5 carriages long, with the bike compartment usually at the rear. Just before the train arrives at Loughborough, there's an announcement that anyone in the rear carriage must make their way to the next carriage forward in order to leave the train, as the doors remain locked in the last carriage.

Therefore, after the train pulls out of Leicester (9 minute journey) you should wheel your bike into the next carriage. 

Once or twice I have seen these trains with more than 5 carriages, and so if the bike compartment is still at the back, there could be a long walk forward...............


----------



## redjedi (2 Jul 2010)

Somebody really doesn't want me to do any rides this year 

I've been feeling a bit rough for the past few days, and even worse this morning, bad enough that I couldn't ride into work. 

I'll see what I feel like in the morning, but if it's anything like today then I won't be making it 

I was really looking forward to this ride. I had even been riding my nice bike to work all week trying to break in the new saddle (or my ar5e, which ever gave in first )

Fingers crossed I make a remarkable recovery overnight.


----------



## Flying Dodo (2 Jul 2010)

That's a shame. I recommend a lie down with a hot woman and a cold drink. Don't get them mixed up.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jul 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> That's a shame. I recommend a lie down with a hot woman and a cold drink. Don't get them mixed up.



That's great advice - I fancy a bit of illness now! 

Get well soon Luke.

(It might be the paint colour affecting your psycho-visual sensibilities Luke...)


----------



## marinyork (2 Jul 2010)

Yes, enjoy your ride. Wish I could be coming but I don't think there's any point pretending I could keep up .


----------



## Mista Preston (3 Jul 2010)

have a good ride all


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (3 Jul 2010)

I just wanted to say thanks for letting me tag along, I did a total of 120km in the end. :-D I was also wondering if anyone had any pics they could send me? If you do PM me and I'll send you my email address. :-D


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2010)

Nice to meet you Rabbit (Joe)...hopped off at the lunch stop and I missed saying goodbye...

Hot, sometimes trying ride - I got back about half an hour ago with 238.3kms on the GPS, which is not bad. A long day done.
Stuart did his longest ride today - well done.*






More later, including 'cheeky abuse' from a car window clinker thinker, and castigation at the hands of expert drivers: "This is a road you know - not a cycle track! 

*The yacf jersey stands for "Yet Another Carrying Fetishist"


----------



## topcat1 (4 Jul 2010)

Thank you Adam for a great day out, the rolling hills of the countryside, the views the company, the lunch stop (great sausages), the delight of riding through london at night

I need some new legs


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2010)

topcat, modelling this week's latest fashions form Rapha/Assos as the group feasted outside High Barnet Tesco Metro. A cheap bike and wheels as backdrop only serves to emphasise this cool rider's Saturday night attire!


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2010)

Baedeker Guide Book to Loughborough
D Lock
A lock for every other consonant in the alphabet
The Windward Isle's entire banana output for last Monday
Enough water to refloat the ark
A puppet
An unfolded copy of the Dahon Spotters Logbook
Seven first class stamps
A cling-film wrapped breakfast from the Madiera Café (2009) in case of emergency
Several big flat stones for skimming, on arrival near water
A box of cigars, used - as smoked by Grougho Marx ontime...
That's just a few of the things I noticed - there may be more!
All were in Stu's backpack. Three of us who regularly deal with 'weighty things' (NOT our own bodies before you start) decided that the start weight was in the region of 14kg - perhaps a little less, but not a lot. It was just as well that Stu had eaten the family sized trifle before setting off, although the glass bowl was tucked away inside, ready for washing. At least it hadn't been subject to terrorist attack and was in one piece, unlike Marin's effort of last week... A strong effort to carry all that around, although it was mooted that Stu + his rucksack weighed in substantially less than self. 
(Sometimes life is cruel...)





A casual journey up by train - here is the Post Office at Market Harborough (why? ) showing the blue sky and an abstraction of colourful bent)




was followed by a rendezvous outside Loughborough Station. Rabbitthekitten (Joe) turned up. (Questions about his forum name were reserved for later) A romantic location (as in romantic to an enthusiastic demolition engineer) was the backdrop to another of 'Adam's Amazing Adventures'!




"Bollards!"
It was fairly warm but not too bad - if the temperature stayed there, it would have been comfortable. It didn't.
We waited for stevevw and the slow group, who had incurred the wrath of Network Rail's Quota Management Executive, which gave a chance for a snap of Jane (centre), Pippa and Dave. Pippa was playing nicely with her Etrex. (You do realise that you have accquired an essential component for potential 'Mouseketeer' status don't you, Pippa? )




This route is memorable for a multitude of rolling roads - which can be hard on the legs at times. An up, then down, with another up etc...and so on. The pub, 'The Swan' - outside Market Harborough was a secure, spacious and tasty food outlet of quality.
And onward to meet Kats, who had avoided the morning session and arrived fresh as a daisy, ready to conquer!
Here, she is asking me for two copies of the photograph! Such a grasp of the traditional English visual vocabulary... 




We voyaged Southwards - there was a nice thatched cottage or two for sale I remember (another of my usual daydream moments) and this:




Clive climbed on board at North Crawley - a welcome addition to 'Team Sociable'.
Plenty of people took plenty of snaps and I'm sure the landscape will be well illustrated as reportage unfolds...mine are mostly of Tescos.
At Flitwick (pron. 'Flittick' - thanks Adam ) someone had got wind of a CycleChat ride passing through. He had arrived in order to find Davywalnuts...sadly not with us this time around.




They are all 'best' to Davy. Luckily, the Stevenage Snails had departed by then otherwise Davy's crown as 'King Kebab' might have been under threat from Stevevw. Actually, it is unfair on us 'larger gentlemen' - we have all the penalties that abundant nature has presented to us when trying to ride a bike uphill. I have identified a complex from which we could suffer. It is called 'Big Unit Syndrome' or BUS, for short. 
Anyway, by eight of the clock in the evening, the sun was still doing it's best as Kats, John, Stu, Dave, Clive, Ian (ticking over in the background - smooth style as always - chatting to everyone in turn) Adam and....ah me! (I'm an idiot - I have been sitting here trying to think who was missing!) wheeled our way toward London. John tripped off to make peace with his horse, Red - the oats were overdue! 




Everyone was feeling comfortable in the cooler evening temperature. At one point Clive was going down and put his nuts in his mouth, causing him to choke a little but he recovered in time to enjoy a little tart outside Tescos in High Barnet. 




Ian, The Tattooed Beat Messiah, had been holding court to a captive audience needing to use the cash machine. She was most impressed and they 'shared a moment'. Two blokes appeared to award him handshakes and beery breath for being so adventurous - CycleChat's very own 'High Street Hero'!




Stu's saddle was sniffing the food on offer too!!!

Refreshed, we set off to complete the 'jaunt' from Lofborough to Loughndon. Barnet Council - YES YOU! you useless heap of crappy road (non) repair merchants tried to shake fillings from teeth and bugger up wheels as we sped Southwards to St Pancras. They really are a useless, ignorant council when it comes to repairing roads. I can imagine them having 'Effectiveness and Delivery Seminars' while huddled around the water cooler in the Town Hall. 
Err sorry - rant over.

I started daydreaming again and we weaved up and around North Hill, Highgate - where the 'day' was just beginning for the young ones - scantily-ish clad - after the exertions of a day sunworshipping. Tufnell Park, Kentish Town and thence to St P. for some adieus and then a Clive mini-tour of Bloomsbury toward HPC, in a two Condor, two Planet X convoy . I turned right on the Edgware Road and drank in the atmosphere and scent of the Shisha along the road (and once again, nearly got incinerated by a waiter outside 'Maroush', who either cleans the burning embers from the pipe's 'thingy' into the gutter by swishing it back and forth - ash flying everywhere, or ignites a fresh stock of tobacco by doing the same)
Someone else will know the correct terminology employed by the car user in Kentish Town Road, and also be able to extrapolate on the niceties of 'window butt boy'!
Thanks to all who took part in this - another Adam's apple for my fruit bowl of experience. Thanks Adam.


----------



## StuAff (4 Jul 2010)

Thanks one and all for a great ride. Just had a look from the stats from the Garmin. Loughborough-Waterloo came to 131.69 miles (this includes the extra two or three miles from self, 'teef & TC1's exploration of the area south-east of Market Harborough in our bid to find the pub after our comrades decided we'd find it on our own  ). My average rolling speed was 14.4 mph, so quite a bit faster than an FNRttC I think.. After all the ribbing about the weight of the rucksack, I did need a lot of that stuff, honestly (drained the drinks bladder & all four bottles, went through all the food)- I could have got away without the D-lock of course, but old habits die hard. And if I hadn't brought a pump & inner tubes, that blasted fairy would have visited me...I think I'll start making more use of the Carradice bag though, might as well have more weight on the bike than my back. Which is fine...!). Once again, the Condor proved a very splendid tool for the job- it'll be great to have the Viner back of course, but it's not being missed so much thanks to the Squadra...
Shame that Pippa, User10571 and Jane couldn't make it all the way into the smoke, but Kat & Clive joined us en route and kept the numbers and the speed up. Steve and chums left us at Flitwick (pleasure to meet/ reaquaint myself with you all!), John went his separate way at Stevenage, and the seven of us remaining progressed fairly rapidly into the city. Altercation with that braindead driver on Highgate Road notwithstanding. Ian graciously let me draft him back to Waterloo (I'd have probably gone the right way myself, but never hurts to have local-ish knowledge, I got it wrong the other week!), and I was back in time for the 2315 service. And a very sound night's sleep!!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2010)

Cheers Adam. 'Teef has said it all above. A wonderful ride indeed. 152 miles on the clock.


----------



## StuAff (4 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Baedeker Guide Book to Loughborough
> D Lock
> A lock for every other consonant in the alphabet
> The Windward Isle's entire banana output for last Monday
> ...



Well the D-lock was right....
Actual contents, apart from that sizeable lump of German engineering (1.6 kg on its own!)- pump (Edinburgh Bike Coop's Revolution Air Mini), three inner tubes, tyre levers, allen key multi-tool (straightened my slightly wonky saddle), spanner multi-tool, hydration bladder (2.5 litres or so to begin with, drained by the evening), two extra 750ml bottles (ditto), two single-shot canisters of Torq powder (unused), two bananas, cereal bar, recovery bar, one malt-loaf (all of that eaten), four gels (one eaten), case for my glasses (used in the evening), lights (ditto), set of spare batteries for the lights, and a (lightweight!) waterproof jacket, thankfully not required. And a London cycle map and Portsmouth-London timetable, which must have made all the difference


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2010)

^ I knew it...


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Jul 2010)

I've posted my general thoughts over here, but a couple of observations. By the time of the lunch stop, our moving average was 15.3 mph, after picking up Kats (that sound a bit risqué), by the time we got to Olney, it had gone up to 15.7 mph overall, meaning that stretch was probably done at 17 mph.

It was definitely too hot.

Glad you managed to get your train Stu. You deserve an award for your back pack - I definitely felt a twinge in my back trying to pick it up.

Nice words and pictures as always Martin - Adam's Amazing Adventures - I like that. 

The next one will be a gentle one, I promise. Hopefully not as hot as well.


----------



## StuAff (4 Jul 2010)

StuAff said:


> Well the D-lock was right....
> Actual contents, apart from that sizeable lump of German engineering (1.6 kg on its own!)- pump (Edinburgh Bike Coop's Revolution Air Mini), three inner tubes, tyre levers, allen key multi-tool (straightened my slightly wonky saddle), spanner multi-tool, hydration bladder (2.5 litres or so to begin with, drained by the evening), two extra 750ml bottles (ditto), two single-shot canisters of Torq powder (unused), two bananas, cereal bar, recovery bar, one malt-loaf (all of that eaten), four gels (one eaten), case for my glasses (used in the evening), lights (ditto), set of spare batteries for the lights, and a (lightweight!) waterproof jacket, thankfully not required. And a London cycle map and Portsmouth-London timetable, which must have made all the difference



Edit: Forgot to mention the sun lotion, definitely needed. Though I still missed putting enough on my legs. Which are fine, surprisingly (both in terms of the burn and of aches- no need to quote Jens Voigt at them!).


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2010)

putting your nuts in your mouth is some trick, especially while riding a bicycle. I'd like to remind Clive that the next FNRttC is the 'Genteel' ride, and this kind of thing would be best left for another occasion....


----------



## topcat1 (4 Jul 2010)

http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/4804/sunday212.jpg





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i'm trying a new image host so it may take a while untill i sort the pics


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2010)

Loughborough 2010 Does this work?

Tinypic sort of behaved itself this morning Dave - with the usual connection queries raised once each upload. But I do understand how much of a pita this is...


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2010)

Here's a snapshot from Google Earth of the route


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2010)

Is that black line where Stu dragged his rucksack through England's green and pleasant, Ian?


----------



## StuAff (4 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Is that black line where Stu dragged his rucksack through England's green and pleasant, Ian?



Dragged? No, that was the smear of burnt rubber left by our speedy progress....
If you'd like to drag it next time, look into getting a trailer for your PX


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (4 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Rabbitthekitten (Joe) turned up. (Questions about his forum name were reserved for later)



It's a good name. :-D


----------



## topcat1 (4 Jul 2010)

lets give this a try

http://yfrog.com/0msunday147jx

http://img22.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=sunday147.jpg


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2010)

Works fine for me Dave!
In the still, 185,184,190 and, of course, 244 epitomise the day - the rolling terrain and speed merchant!
In the slides- 27, 46 and 48 - good work!


----------



## Cayopro (4 Jul 2010)

"slow group" "Stevenage Snails".......... far from "Nice Words" I could think of many, shot ya bolt, overcooked it......... Now I know where the phrase COCKney comes from !!! People that have far too much to say for themselves. Adam thanks for pointing out a great route !!


----------



## StuAff (4 Jul 2010)

Cayopro said:


> "slow group" "Stevenage Snails".......... far from "Nice Words" I could think of many, shot ya bolt, overcooked it......... Now I know where the phrase COCKney comes from !!! People that have far too much to say for themselves. Adam thanks for pointing out a great route !!



LOL....you guys were great company, though some might suspect there might have been something UCI-illegal in your drinks bottles judging by the turn of speed  The rest of us were trying to pace ourselves.....!


----------



## topcat1 (4 Jul 2010)

Oh yeah Steve, you need some new shorts mate


----------



## Cayopro (4 Jul 2010)

They were his cyclechat/assos crackos one's...........lol


----------



## clivedb (4 Jul 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> putting your nuts in your mouth is some trick, especially while riding a bicycle. I'd like to remind Clive that the next FNRttC is the 'Genteel' ride, and this kind of thing would be best left for another occasion....



Well I did choke on them...But I promise genteel behaviour as appropriate.

Thanks very much to Adam for organising the ride. I joined ten miles from home, east of Newport Pagnell and Milton Keynes and must have done about 55 miles of the ride. It was a stunning evening ride as the heat reduced and the sun cast a luminous light on the countryside.

And finally, congratulations to those who rode all the way from Loughborough. At the end I kept thinking, how are they keeping going at this speed after doing all those extra rolling miles?


----------



## StuAff (4 Jul 2010)

clivedb said:


> And finally, congratulations to those who rode all the way from Loughborough. At the end I kept thinking, how are they keeping going at this speed after doing all those extra rolling miles?



Plenty of fuelling, little and often. Will power. The lower temperatures later in the day. And, very importantly, the help, encouragement, and fresher legs of your good self and Kats.


----------



## arallsopp (5 Jul 2010)

Well done all. What a ride. My congratulations!


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2010)

Some lovely rolling scenery Andy - piece of cake for you!  Dave's pictures give a really good idea of that aspect I think.


----------



## arallsopp (5 Jul 2010)

Yep. Been watching loops of Dave's slideshow all morning. From the other side of the desk, it looks like I'm concentrating, of course. 

Pop here once in a while to make keyboardy noises, else its a bit of a giveaway


----------



## simgsxr (5 Jul 2010)

Good ride Adam, scenic, rolling roads, weather not as fierce as forecasts predicted thank goodness but still very hot, continually sipping our drinks throughout, to stay hydrated (unfortunately only containing energy powder Stuart, although when Steve purchased 'slightly sparkling' lime flavour water in Olney, when mixed did give a bit of a kick ) Enjoyed meeting you all on this adventure with an excellent choice of venue for the lunchtime time stop & agree with Dave, top notch sausages. Excellent photos from Martin & Dave with impressive 'action' shots. This was the longest ride for me 112 miles, so pleased I lasted. Thanks again Adam for a well organised day out.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2010)

Another longest ride! Excellent Simon - here's to the next one...you'll be 'advanced mouseketeering' in no time. One of the indicators that you are ready for this is the sense that you would like to be 'at home' when you are, in fact, nowhere near, you have no idea in which direction home is, and that the seediest chicken lickin' fast food joint comes across as attractive as a table full of cakes at the Ritz.
That's the fun of it - good to meet up with you all!


----------



## Cayopro (5 Jul 2010)

Well done Simon, its a long way on from the Cambridge ride we did last year !!! Chris and I managed to rack up a 200k ride....... with a fairly decent avereage of 16.4 !! when we got back into stevenage I had to go and do another 4 miles to complete mine though, its then we managed to down some grub and a few beers....happy days.


----------



## simgsxr (5 Jul 2010)

Excellent Nige, 200k in that heat is a tough task. Your longest ride so far as well 

Learnt my lesson on the Cambridge run last year, beer & cycling doesn't mix well with me although it was very tempting when we stopped at The Swan for lunch, the ice cold beer was calling out, drink me, drink me now, or was that just in my head??? 

Glad you managed to devour some food & indulge in a few beers when you arrived home, thoroughly deserved & well done to Chris as I believe it was his longest ride as well


----------



## topcat1 (5 Jul 2010)

ok here's the last of the snaps 

http://img820.imageshack.us/g/sunday135s.jpg/

http://img820.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=sunday135s.jpg


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2010)

More memories! 58 is a good sign of the end of the day, Dave. I forgot to take any at St P.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2010)

lovely pics Dave as usual.

It has reminded me how great a ride it was.


----------



## StuAff (5 Jul 2010)

Great pics indeed Dave, both sets!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2010)

Hows the sunburn Stuey?


----------



## StuAff (5 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Hows the sunburn Stuey?



No pain whatsoever. Between the lotion I did apply & a bit of luck, more singed than burnt. Should be my usual pasty self in a few days.....


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2010)

Stu's 'To Do' list:

1) Straighten saddle
2) Clip the plastic rear light 'tail'
3) Attend Rucksacks Anonymous and get cured


----------



## topcat1 (5 Jul 2010)

I haven't stopped eating all day and i'm still hungry, i'll have to go for a long ride tomorrow


that image shack is pretty good although it does double some of the pics


----------



## StuAff (5 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Stu's 'To Do' list:
> 
> 1) Straighten saddle
> 2) Clip the plastic rear light 'tail'
> 3) Attend Rucksacks Anonymous and get cured



1. Done.
2. What tail?
3. I don't always have it. But for long rides like that, I need that or the SQR bag. Unless I find someone else to carry that D-lock


----------



## redflightuk (5 Jul 2010)

Thanks Adam for a very nice route and everybody else for making it a Great day out.Nice to see your pics of the day Dave and Martin.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2010)

And did you need the D Lock Stu? Or any lock for that matter? 




StuAff said:


> 1. Done.
> 2. What tail?
> 3. I don't always have it. But for long rides like that, I need that or the SQR bag. Unless I find someone else to carry that D-lock


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2010)

StuAff said:


> 1. Done.
> 2.* What tail?*
> 3. I don't always have it. But for long rides like that, I need that or the SQR bag. Unless I find someone else to carry that D-lock



The one that digs into your left thigh at every revolution. Check your shorts. (Not eat them - leave that to Bart).

"It's only a puppet! Condor"  - dump the D lock, stay with your bike.


----------



## redflightuk (5 Jul 2010)

topcat1 said:


> I haven't stopped eating all day and i'm still hungry, i'll have to go for a long ride tomorrow


 +1


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2010)

redflightuk said:


> +1



You had double sausage and chips, you! And a few mouthfuls of hay later, I'll bet...Can't understand why you should feel hungry John!


----------



## redflightuk (5 Jul 2010)

The hay was a bit dry(couldn't find the Ketchup)


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2010)

Lucky 'Red' is grown up, otherwise that would have been an 'all foal' experience for you.


----------



## StuAff (5 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> The one that digs into your left thigh at every revolution. Check your shorts. (Not eat them - leave that to Bart).
> 
> "It's only a puppet! Condor"  - dump the D lock, stay with your bike.



It doesn't get caught much, believe it or not....
It's easy to say 'dump the D-lock' as long as there's someone to keep an eye on it. And there isn't always. Saturday, admittedly, would have been fine. Some- some- FNRttCs, ditto. But not when I'm on my own...Carrying the lock around is a darn sight easier than replacing any of my bikes.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2010)

Dump the lock Stu - carry your bike!


----------



## StuAff (5 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Dump the lock Stu - carry your bike!



OK, that's even less logical........!!!


----------



## redjedi (7 Jul 2010)

Those pics look great. I'm disappointed I missed it 

You don't need a lock on these rides Stu. There's always somewhere safe to put them or someone to stand guard. 
Failing that just hide it under all the Planet X Tis. Although you may need something to stop them floating away.


----------



## StuAff (7 Jul 2010)

redjedi said:


> Those pics look great. I'm disappointed I missed it
> 
> You don't need a lock on these rides Stu. There's always somewhere safe to put them or someone to stand guard.
> Failing that just hide it under all the Planet X Tis. Although you may need something to stop them floating away.



True...Force of habit. I've needed it often enough when I've been out on my own.


----------



## topcat1 (8 Jul 2010)

who's who here





Adam,Nigel,Chris,Ian,Steve,?,?John,Stu,Pippa,User10571,Jane,Martin


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2010)

Love this pic. Sort of describes the ride in one go for me


----------



## stevevw (8 Jul 2010)

topcat1 said:


> who's who here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simon and Kevin both work at the same place as me.


----------



## StuAff (8 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Love this pic. Sort of describes the ride in one go for me



Yup, almost like a scale model of the route!


----------



## simgsxr (8 Jul 2010)

topcat1 said:


> who's who here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am standing next to Steve & Kev is next to me


----------



## MARIAFYT (8 Jan 2013)

Hello!

My name is Maria and i am new to this website. Is there anyone who wants to ride from London to Loughborough on the 1st of February? I am coming from Greece to visit Loughborough University and i would like to do this by bike. I would like some company to do this most of all because i haven't done any ride in UK.


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Jan 2013)

As 1st February is a Friday, you may have quite a bit of traffic on the main roads, especially on the London end. The route shown on page 1 of this topic should be OK to use in reverse.


----------



## MARIAFYT (10 Jan 2013)

Thank you Adam.


----------



## MARIAFYT (10 Jan 2013)

The reverse (London - Loughborough) with this map is not possible, there are many roads which go one way...


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Jan 2013)

MARIAFYT said:


> The reverse (London - Loughborough) with this map is not possible, there are many roads which go one way...


 
Er, only on the section near St Pancras station on St Pancras Way, and the way north from the station, on Royal College Street, runs parallel to that, so apart from that, the route works fine in reverse. Nothing else is one way.


----------

